# Star Wars Candy Bowl Holders!!



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

It just so happens my wife and I stopped by Wal-Mart today to pick up a couple of things for the house. Keep in mind, we don't generally do much shopping at Wal-Mart, but for what we were after it just made sense (best place for said product in our area, etc.). As we stood there checking out the merchandise a couple of ladies wheeled a skid of product passed us, complete with shrink wrap. What to my wondering eyes should appear, but a miniature Yoda (but no tiny reindeer!) who's box was laying on it's side on the corner of the skid. I just happened to catch him out of the corner of my eye and promptly followed the skid to it's final destination. Being the courteous gentleman that I am I offered to assist the two ladies by lightening their load by two boxes! Ain't I a sweetheart!? It just seemed like a bit of serendipity. Talk about being in the right place at the right time! This is what I got:





























They are approx. $30 CDN ea. and they're so light I thought they were a blow mold. Turns out they are styrofoam with a hollow back, almost like they were a press mold, or vacuum formed. They are weighted on the bottom to keep them upright and stable. Yoda actually looks pretty good. Vader looks kind of lake Vader Jr. (no, not Luke) wearing his dad's kit! I still think he's awesome! I'm not sure what I'm going to do with them yet, but I just had to have them. I like my current skull candy bowl so I might just come up with something else to do with them. 

Maybe a zombie Yoda? Replace Vader's bowl with a severed head? Does anybody else have any great ideas for these pieces? I'm curious to see what our ever-so-creative (and just a little twisted) bunch can come up with.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Bwuh... My husband would go crazy for this. Heck, -I- would go crazy for this!! This is something that would stay out year-round in our office (affectionately called the "Nerd Room").

The Vader one kind of reminds me of that awesome Super Bowl commercial from a few years ago... You know, with the little kid thinking he started up the car using the Force? Too stinkin' cute.


----------



## Eviliz (Jul 3, 2010)

My immediate thought was 'Oh snap! Gotta get these for my brother!' Then, after reading, and your wondering what to put in their hands, I thought it would be neat to have a set-up with a fan and an lightweight ball so the air keeps the ball aloft, but is hidden under Yoda's toes so it looks like he's using the force to keep the ball floating in mid-air between his hands. 

Vader... seriously needs a small model of the Death Star. Not even a good one. One made of macaroni and cardboard like "lookies... I mades a deff staw!" (he's too wee to be intimidating. lol)


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I must go to Walmart this evening! This would be the perfect candy dish for hubs' office!!!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't know if i would trust these things to last that long with them being styrofoam. If it's some type of plastic like a blowmold style, than I wouldn't worry about it not looking good after a couple of years, but styrofoam is going to get messed up easily.


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

If you're going to give Darth Vader a severed head to hold, it absolutely must be C3PO's head, wired up to make the eyes and mouth flicker. 

Now I want to make a full size skeleton or zombie to hold my candy bowl for me while I wait outside for the ToTs, but I'm already planning to distribute my candy from a toxic waste barrel this year.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I need the Darth Vader! He's my Man!



halloweeny78 said:


> It just so happens my wife and I stopped by Wal-Mart today to pick up a couple of things for the house. Keep in mind, we don't generally do much shopping at Wal-Mart, but for what we were after it just made sense (best place for said product in our area, etc.). As we stood there checking out the merchandise a couple of ladies wheeled a skid of product passed us, complete with shrink wrap. What to my wondering eyes should appear, but a miniature Yoda (but no tiny reindeer!) who's box was laying on it's side on the corner of the skid. I just happened to catch him out of the corner of my eye and promptly followed the skid to it's final destination. Being the courteous gentleman that I am I offered to assist the two ladies by lightening their load by two boxes! Ain't I a sweetheart!? It just seemed like a bit of serendipity. Talk about being in the right place at the right time! This is what I got:
> 
> View attachment 127453
> View attachment 127457
> ...


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

If you have a Halloween party, one could hold pretzels, the other chips.


----------



## Dirtnap13 (Oct 4, 2011)

Fill Yoda's bowl with golden Oreo's and Vader's with classic chocolate ones!


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Blarghity said:


> If you're going to give Darth Vader a severed head to hold, it absolutely must be C3PO's head, wired up to make the eyes and mouth flicker.
> 
> Now I want to make a full size skeleton or zombie to hold my candy bowl for me while I wait outside for the ToTs, but I'm already planning to distribute my candy from a toxic waste barrel this year.



That would be too perfect! It may not be C3PO's head in Vader's outstretched hand  but it certainly would be awesome! Don't know how I missed that! Thanks!


----------

